# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  ferie obbligate dal datore di lavoro

## marco234

Buongiorno a tutti, avrei bisogno di delucidazioni , 
lavoro per una società informatica srl da 3 anni,contratto metalmeccanico, 7 livello,
mi occupo di consulenze informatiche presso i clienti,
Faccio presente che io ho 8 giorni di ferie maturate in quest'anno e 27 giorni di ferie dell'anno precedente, non consumate in quanto ero in consulenza presso un cliente con moltissimo lavoro, e quindi la società pretendeva che fossimo sempre presenti a lavoro, al momento la forte crisi che ha colpito il settore, ha bloccato molto il nostro lavoro, in pratica sono chiusi i clienti dove prestavamo consulenza, quindi al momento dovremmo stare in sede,
la cosa piu starna e che ci è arrivata comunicazione in data 7/6/2010 di consumare le nostre ferie, nella fatti specie mi hanno chiesto di mettermi in ferie dal 9/6/2010 al 15/07/2010, cosi da consumare 26 giorni di ferie .
Ma è in loro potere questa richiesta ?
ovvio che vogliano farlo cosi che in caso di licenziamento non debbano pagarmi le ferie, 
posso richiedere di consumarmi 26 giorni di ferie ?
come posso salvaguardarmi ?
vi prego rispondetemi non voglio subire ulteriori sopprusi.
Grazie a tutti per le risposte che darete

----------


## Simonag

> Buongiorno a tutti, avrei bisogno di delucidazioni , 
> lavoro per una società informatica srl da 3 anni,contratto metalmeccanico, 7 livello,
> mi occupo di consulenze informatiche presso i clienti,
> Faccio presente che io ho 8 giorni di ferie maturate in quest'anno e 27 giorni di ferie dell'anno precedente, non consumate in quanto ero in consulenza presso un cliente con moltissimo lavoro, e quindi la società pretendeva che fossimo sempre presenti a lavoro, al momento la forte crisi che ha colpito il settore, ha bloccato molto il nostro lavoro, in pratica sono chiusi i clienti dove prestavamo consulenza, quindi al momento dovremmo stare in sede,
> la cosa piu starna e che ci è arrivata comunicazione in data 7/6/2010 di consumare le nostre ferie, nella fatti specie mi hanno chiesto di mettermi in ferie dal 9/6/2010 al 15/07/2010, cosi da consumare 26 giorni di ferie .
> Ma è in loro potere questa richiesta ?
> ovvio che vogliano farlo cosi che in caso di licenziamento non debbano pagarmi le ferie, 
> posso richiedere di consumarmi 26 giorni di ferie ?
> come posso salvaguardarmi ?
> ...

  il contratto dice che " Il periodo di ferie consecutive e collettive non potrà eccedere le 3 settimane, salvo diverse intese aziendali. L'epoca delle ferie collettive sarà stabilita dalla Direzione, previo esame congiunto in sede aziendale, tenendo conto del desiderio dei lavoratori compatibilmente con le esigenze del lavoro dell'azienda." 
quindi cmq avrebbero dovuto consultarti. 
Ciao 
Simona

----------


## marco234

e quindi cosa mi consigli di fare ?

----------


## Simonag

> e quindi cosa mi consigli di fare ?

  Puoi far presente questo articolo di contratto e rivendicare di dire la tua in tal senso cercando di armonizzare le tue esigenze con quelle aziendali, almeno per quanto riguarda la tempistica.
In questi casi purtroppo se non si raggiunge un accordo si dovrebbe arrivare davanti all'Ufficio del Lavoro ma da come intendo....non mi pare il caso  :Frown:

----------


## marco234

putroppo da quello che sto vedendo in quest'ultimo periodo, l'azienda sta cercando la via piu' breve per chiudere i battenti,
i sindacati meglio non nominarli, per esperinze a me vicini, avrebbero dovuto aiutare il dipendente invece hanno aiutato l'azienda.
la vedo nera

----------


## sixlaneve

vado controcorrente.
Ma se è vero che c'è un tetto massimo di ferie consecutive, c'è anche da dire che le ferie sono irrinunciabili.
Se ho capito bene il lavoratore ha la bellezza di 35 gg di ferie, il che vuol dire che non ha usufruito delle 4 settimane di ferie previste per legge (almeno due nell'anno di maturazione).
Ora a mio avviso il datore non ha sbagliato in quanto in teoria è sanzionabile per la non fruizione delle ferie da parte del lavoratore.
Ora, se il datore di lavoro deve stare alla volontà del dipendente e questo si rifiuta di fare le ferie, come deve comportarsi il datore di lavoro?
Davanti al diniego del lavoratore mi sembra sensata l'imposizione.
Dall'altra parte avresti potuto presentare un piano ferie che soddisfi anche le tue esigenze. 
Ultima cosa: se ho capito bene non c'è lavoro. Il datore di lavoro non è obbligato a tenere in azienda lavoratori senza aver nulla da fare. A questo punto, sempre che vi siano i requisiti, può porre i lavoratori in CIGO, ma in questo caso sarebbe obbligato a far fruire le ferie o licenziare il personale (ma a quel punto non è meglio fare le ferie?).

----------


## marco234

ho maturato 35 gg di ferie non per mio volere , ma per imposizione del datore di lavoro , che voleva che rimanessimo fissi dal cliente cosi da non creare disservizi.
adesso pero' che io debba farmi 26 giorni di ferie sparati perche non c'e' lavoro, e quindi vuole solo allegerire il resoconto finale quando licenzierà tutti i dipendenti(è ufficile che questo è quello che succederà , in quanto non stanno cercando nemmeno di ripiazzarci dai clienti-in pratica stanno preparando il botto societario....,stanno prendendo soldi a destra e manca senza rinvestirli....).
pero' se la legge permette e dice che se il datore di lavoro impone che io debba farmi 26 giorni di ferie, ok li faro',
solo che al momento non leggo niente che parli di un articolo leggislativo al rigurado.
sono piu' opinioni che altro,
giusto ?

----------


## paolos

> ho maturato 35 gg di ferie non per mio volere , ma per imposizione del datore di lavoro , che voleva che rimanessimo fissi dal cliente cosi da non creare disservizi.
> adesso pero' che io debba farmi 26 giorni di ferie sparati perche non c'e' lavoro, e quindi vuole solo allegerire il resoconto finale quando licenzierà tutti i dipendenti(è ufficile che questo è quello che succederà , in quanto non stanno cercando nemmeno di ripiazzarci dai clienti-in pratica stanno preparando il botto societario....,stanno prendendo soldi a destra e manca senza rinvestirli....).
> pero' se la legge permette e dice che se il datore di lavoro impone che io debba farmi 26 giorni di ferie, ok li faro',
> solo che al momento non leggo niente che parli di un articolo leggislativo al rigurado.
> sono piu' opinioni che altro,
> giusto ?

  posso darti un  consiglio un po forte?   
fatti le ferie e ringrazia di avere ancora un lavoro.

----------


## marco234

credo che tu abbia dato un affermazione senza nemmeno aver letto il post....(meglio andare al mare no ?)
"resoconto finale quando licenzierà tutti i dipendenti"
a fine mese stiamo tutti a casa !!!! e senza cassa integrazione (non ci spetta)

----------


## sixlaneve

> ho maturato 35 gg di ferie non per mio volere , ma per imposizione del datore di lavoro , che voleva che rimanessimo fissi dal cliente cosi da non creare disservizi.
> adesso pero' che io debba farmi 26 giorni di ferie sparati perche non c'e' lavoro, e quindi vuole solo allegerire il resoconto finale quando licenzierà tutti i dipendenti(è ufficile che questo è quello che succederà , in quanto non stanno cercando nemmeno di ripiazzarci dai clienti-in pratica stanno preparando il botto societario....,stanno prendendo soldi a destra e manca senza rinvestirli....).
> pero' se la legge permette e dice che se il datore di lavoro impone che io debba farmi 26 giorni di ferie, ok li faro',
> solo che al momento non leggo niente che parli di un articolo leggislativo al rigurado.
> sono piu' opinioni che altro,
> giusto ?

  come detto la legge prevede che le ferie siano un diritto irrinunciabile. 
Anche perchè ripeto: 4 settimane di ferie sono obbligatorie, e il datore è sanzionabile in caso questo limite non venga rispettato.
Neanche da lavoratore. Perciò se un lavoratore, a prescindere dalle motivazioni, decide che non vuole fare le ferie il datore di lavoro è legittimato ad imporle.
Ora, il datore di lavoro non ti può imporre più di 3 settimane consecutive, ma può importi periodi più brevi (due settimane - una di lavoro - due settimane ecc.). La sostanza non cambia.
Ora, visto che sostieni che l'intenzione del tuo datore sia quella di chiudere l'azienda, non sarebbe più profiquo utilizzare le ferie per cercarsi un posto di lavoro? 
PS. te lo dice una che l'anno scorso ha affrontato il tuo stesso problema: e ti assicuro che pur avendo la CIGS non ne ha usufruito neanche un giorno perchè, sapendo le intenzione si è mossa prima.....con tanta rabbia dei excolleghi

----------


## marco234

Il momento non è dei migliori per cercarsi lavoro, ovviamente è quello che sto facendo, conun mutuo ed un figlio che sta per nascere ci faccio ben poco del sussidio di disoccupazione, e cmq anche perche in ferie forzate ormai ci sto, ero solo per capire quante ne avrei dovute fare, ma vedeo che la legge è smepre dalla parte delle aziende, che prima non mandano in ferie per portare ricavi nelle loro tasche e alla brutte tipo adesso ti forzano a farle tutte insieme cosi da non dovertele pagare in caso di licenziamento (effettivo dichiarato per fine luglio)
che amarezza , un continua affemare che il mondo e dei furbi.

----------


## sixlaneve

> Il momento non è dei migliori per cercarsi lavoro, ovviamente è quello che sto facendo, conun mutuo ed un figlio che sta per nascere ci faccio ben poco del sussidio di disoccupazione, e cmq anche perche in ferie forzate ormai ci sto, ero solo per capire quante ne avrei dovute fare, ma vedeo che la legge è smepre dalla parte delle aziende, che prima non mandano in ferie per portare ricavi nelle loro tasche e alla brutte tipo adesso ti forzano a farle tutte insieme cosi da non dovertele pagare in caso di licenziamento (effettivo dichiarato per fine luglio)
> che amarezza , un continua affemare che il mondo e dei furbi.

  per assurdo, l'azienda non poteva obbligarti a non fare ferie. Almeno due consecutive te le doveva concedere.
Poi siamo d'accordo tutti che spesso non si può dire di no e ci si viene in contro sperando in un vantaggio comune. 
Per il lavoro ti capisco. Perdere il lavoro in questi periodi non è il massimo, ma non ci si deve arrendere anzi bisogna giocare d'anticipo.
Il mio attuale lavoro l'ho avuto quasi per caso: prima di me hanno visto decine di persone, ma nessuno voleva rinunciare a fare le ferie......(sono stata assunta in pieno ferragosto)..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

